

Ask HN: What Web server load testing tools are you using? - BerislavLopac

A Web developer should be able to tell how does their server perform under heavy loads before having those loads in production. Which tools are other hackers using? Which would you recommend as the best? And what makes those stand out? Thanks!
======
bartonfink
I've used JPerf before, and found it adequate for what I needed. As I
understand it, it basically wraps JUnit test cases in independent threads and
lets them all run. Depending on your server, this approach might give you the
load you need.

------
eengstrom
+1 for Jmeter

I've been focusing specifically in performance and scalability for the last
decade. The vast majority of problems that expose themselves under load or
many-request scenarios are blatantly obvious in a profiler or tracing data
access patterns. I recommend you start there, better use of time.

------
atambo
<http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/>

------
iworkforthem
These are the 2 load testing tools I used so far.

Grinder - able to record the test and customize, codes are in python.

Selenium - record in firefox, able to run the tests onto various web browsers.

------
megamark16
If it's a simple public facing site I'll throw ab (Apache Benchmark) at it.
I've used Pylot for more advanced stuff, although I know it's not particularly
mainstream.

~~~
BerislavLopac
What if it isn't? :)

